# My New Dream Bike Axiom SL



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my Axiom SL 2 weeks ago, but waited for more than 3 months to arrive. Well all I can say is, it's worth all the wait. I road 430km on it since I got it, just can't get my ass of the saddle. Next week Feb. 25 I will use this baby on my duathlon race hope she performs well and also myself. List of part - Pictures Soon.

Frame: Seven Axiom SL (EPS Ready)
Group: Campagnolo SR11
Wheel Set: Rolf Vigor SL & TDF85
Dropbar: Zipp SLC
Seatpost: Seven Ti
Stem: Seven Ti
Headset: CrisKing Ti
Cables: Nokon
Pedal: Look Keo Blade Ti
Saddle: Fizik Arione CX Carbon
Tires: Continental 4000s
Bottle Cage: King Cage Ti


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Very nicely done!
I don't know if it's the picture but the downtube looks massive compared to the rest. Did you max out on the stifness/rigidity?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That is a very nice looking bike. I would be curious of your build specs too.


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicely Done. One more vote for you to share your build specs!


----------



## dimitris77 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice bike! IMHO I would remove the wheel decals. It looks really cool.


----------



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

I will post specs soon.... thanks


matreid said:


> Nicely Done. One more vote for you to share your build specs!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is a sweet bike voodoo01. I saw an axiom in person when I went to get a bike fit yesterday. The one I saw was painted with black and white highlights and the rest exposed Ti. It was exquisite and made me want one very badly. I would get a traditional frame over a compact though.


----------



## JELLIOT (Aug 7, 2003)

Did you have it drilled out for di2? I see holes in the places where the di2 wires would go. If so, was that extra$?


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

It's EPS ready not Di2. I wonder if it's possible to have my existing Axiom modified by Seven for Di2 or EPS, or if it's economically sensible...?


----------



## JELLIOT (Aug 7, 2003)

My bike shop told me that it is 1000 for a retrofit. Alternatively you can run all the wires on the outside and use tape to cover them. Not ideal or as clean looking as internal.


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

I think that my axiom will remain as it is, wouldn'trule out a Di2 one as standards settle down, obviously a seven frame is a long term investment, mine is 7 years old now and on its second
full group set and components.


----------



## JELLIOT (Aug 7, 2003)

Timmoth said:


> I think that my axiom will remain as it is, wouldn'trule out a Di2 one as standards settle down, obviously a seven frame is a long term investment, mine is 7 years old now and on its second
> full group set and components.


Good to hear, as I just ordered an Axiom SL.


----------

